# Scrapping Wire



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll strip 12 gauge, but I'm just a lowly helper so anything helps.

I'm not sure what the difference is, but you'll definitely get more money for stripped copper than unstripped.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

its not worth the labor here in new orleans for myself - i get a great price on insulated nm wire at the scrap yard and the seniors` strip it there and they make the big money - when you figure in how much it cost you in labor verses the loss in weight i just cant take the time to strip nm or anything smaller than #2 for that matter


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I strip around #2 and bigger. Everything else gets burned. Burned wire is #1 around here and that's only about $0.15 less per pound than bare bright. For $0.15 per pound I'm not separating anyting, it all gets burned.

What kinds of prices are you guys getting per pound of copper?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't even think it was legal to do low-temperature burning of wire anymore. I throws lead and all sorts of other crap in the air.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I was getting about...2.50 a pound a few weeks ago, but I've heard the prices have been dropping.


----------



## pehelectric (Oct 13, 2008)

priced it 2weeks ago and sat on it in hopes it would hold at 2.65lb. called this week down to 1.10lb and still falling. wish retail wire was doing that too. i guess i'll bury it in the back yard and keep it until prices rise back up, gotta be better than any 401k.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I burn my scrap.After insulalion is burned off,I spray the hot copper with water which brightens it up.The dealers love bright copper.Got $2.60 two weeks ago.Good luck this morning.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I burn my scrap.After insulalion is burned off,I spray the hot copper with water which brightens it up.The dealers love bright copper.Got $2.60 two weeks ago.Good luck this morning.


great idea. I was wondering how to counter the burned finish.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

#4 and above I strip, everything else gets sold as is.

2 weeks ago, 2.30 for bright, .80 for insulated.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

When I'm at the recycle yard,I always do a quick window shop.I always wonder why guys would take in unstripped wire instead of doing an evening of beer and burn.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Got 2.75 for #1 copper back in March, turned some in last month and it was down to 2.30. I hear it is still dropping around here.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am actually amased how many guys have the time - or want to- strip wire to get a little more money for scrap.

~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would strip #8 and larger.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I am actually amased how many guys have the time - or want to- strip wire to get a little more money for scrap.
> 
> ~Matt


Who wants to?

I make 12 an hour.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

for being a helper - that isnt all that bad. My helper was making that, just had him raised to 15/hr and this is in california.

Heres a sub topic: HOW do you guys go about stripping the wire? Knife, burn it off, "zip stripper" bought off ebay?


~Matt


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i can not burn wire were i live - i could just see myself in the courtyard with an old burn drum ... let them do it - besides ive been getting better that 1.30 without stripping it


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I burn all the small stuff. Stripping is a complete waste of time and energy. Just throw bundles on the fire and when the jacket is burned off take it off the fire and slam it on the ground and all of the black insulation will fall off. The price difference here between bare bright and burned wire is about $0.15/lb. That's it. I don't even pull bare ground wires out, it's just not worth the effort to make an extra $0.50 for all the time it takes. 

People say that with the weight of the insulation and jacket it offsets the cost so you get almost the same as burning....BS! The jacket and insulation don't weight squat compared to the metal.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

We replace quite a few services in two trailer parks around here. When I trailer moves out and there is a Creosote pole left that's 30+ years old. We replace it with a new 6x6 treated pole. End up getting about 30' of 2/0 out of each. I'll cut the 2/0 into one foot sections and take my razorknife and cut it up while watching television.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chenley said:


> We replace quite a few services in two trailer parks around here. When I trailer moves out and there is a Creosote pole left that's 30+ years old. We replace it with a new 6x6 treated pole. End up getting about 30' of 2/0 out of each. I'll cut the 2/0 into one foot sections and take my razorknife and cut it up while watching television.


dont miss the wire and cut your thumb off 

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chenley said:


> We replace quite a few services in two trailer parks around here. When I trailer moves out and there is a Creosote pole left that's 30+ years old. We replace it with a new 6x6 treated pole. End up getting about 30' of 2/0 out of each. I'll cut the 2/0 into one foot sections and take my razorknife and cut it up while watching television.


 
I had a jig for the tablesaw in my last NY house that you could run wire through extremely fast and slice the jacket and you hands couldn't hit the blade if you wanted them too.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Tri rated HO7-RNF rules :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Must be a UK thing?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparkie said:


> Tri rated HO7-RNF rules :thumbsup:


What does this mean?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I have been stripping anything #10 and larger. 

Bare bright was $2.65/lb, 3 or 4 weeks ago. Insulated #2 was $0.85/lb

$2.10 2 weeks ago.

Not sure where it is now.

$9.80/hr... wife... kid... one on the way... I find time. i bring home all I can get. Believe me it adds up.

Every little piece destined for the dumpster goes with me to the 'dumpster' - my truck! Pulled some 500 the other week with a JW. He let me take the scrap (as he should). He got a 30-pk out of it.

Sometimes I use a utility knife. Sometimes I use my electrician's folding pocketknife. Can't (shouldn't) burn it where I am.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Can't (shouldn't) burn it where I am.


Just not in the day time, Mix in some foliage after, after dark.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Guess it all depends on how good of a stripper you are ! Hubby makes $28 an hour , I'm just a lowly 3rd yr app and make almost $19 an hour on the job . We come home , do chores , spend 10-15 stripping and within a couple of months have 200# of bright copper stripped (mind you we have 36 acres with animals to take care of also ) . So...200x2.99 is......well you do the math . #12 is easy to strip (solid) . Just depends on how much motivation you have . We don't get local stations on our satelite...so we fire up the wood stove in the garage and watch what we want out there while stripping .


----------

